# Drawing of Arab



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You did a really good job on the bone structure of the face.Nice ears too, I have trouble with ears.


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

great drawing!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

The eyes scare me a little bit....but everything else is great!!!

oh, lol...there is no way anyones horse eyes could be worse then mine....there EVIL! lol. Seriously....


----------



## Annabel (Apr 4, 2007)

wow! its really good! i love it! good work


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

barnrat said:


> The eyes scare me a little bit....but everything else is great!!!
> 
> oh, lol...there is no way anyones horse eyes could be worse then mine....there EVIL! lol. Seriously....


I do agree that the eyes on the horse look evil, but they look realistic and that is what I was going for. I like horses with personality and this one clearly has it. He looks spirited to say the least.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I think the eyes have more of a....startled or intense look in them. i see no evil. lol.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

i think the eyes look really good cos it reminds me of a blue eyed horse cos theyre so light


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

didn't mean to say they were evil...just yeah, startled. 

what I meant to say was when I draw a horse the eyes go EVIL!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Good work! Nice shading


----------



## KIIM (Dec 12, 2007)

OMG that is awsome

All my drawings look like a 5year old drew thm lol


----------



## BudCap (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks good, but I would work on making the mane more silky looking. Arabs have very fine manes, at least mine does.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

OMG!! that's the best drawing of an arab (let alone a horse!)I have ever seen!!! GOOD JOB!! 

If you have any more drawings, please post them! I want too see more!


----------



## Horsebabe91 (Jan 20, 2008)

The neck is too thick, arabians have petite slender necks, and the nose is too big, again arabians have small muzzles, pretty good though!


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

Horsebabe91 said:


> The neck is too thick, arabians have petite slender necks, and the nose is too big, again arabians have small muzzles, pretty good though!


I wasn't picturing an arab when I drew this, but when I finished it, it reminded me of an arab stallion I used to like. it just seemed to have the spirit of an arab.


----------



## Jowolfen (Jan 25, 2008)

It's pretty good.Your shading and structure is done fairly well.The cheek bone looks too harsh and the hair not flowy enough(in my personal opinion)Good job though.


----------

